# PDF Dateien fehlerhaft [solved]

## nikaya

Hallo,

ich möchte des öfteren PDF Dateien erstellen.Als KDE Benutzer nehme ich dazu die Funktion aus dem Druckdialog vom Konqueror "in Datei drucken (PDF)".Es wird auch eine Pdf erstellt,nur gibt es dort nur Buchstabensalat.Wenn ich Postscript erstelle klappt es wunderbar aber die anschließende Konvertierung mit ps2pdf ergibt das gleiche Ergebniss.

Ich habe die KDE Split-Ebuilds installiert und weiß dass ich irgendwas vergessen habe zu installieren da es früher einwandfrei funktionierte.

Nur was??

----------

## firefly

für cups gibt es cups-pdf einen virtuellen drucker

----------

## nikaya

Die Funktion ist vorhanden.Wenn er wenigstens garnichts produzieren würde aber eine Datei wird ja erstellt,nur unleserlich.

Auch das Kommandozeilentool ps2pdf produziert das gleiche.  :Confused: 

EDIT:

Installation von cups-pdf ändert nichts.

----------

## firefly

hmm eventuell ein problem mit ghostscript(-esp)

----------

## nikaya

firefly,mein Held.

Ich hatte ghostscript-gpl installiert.Nachdem ich dieses gegen ghostscript-esp ausgetauscht habe klappt es auch mit PDF.

Vielen Dank.  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> firefly,mein Held.
> 
> Ich hatte ghostscript-gpl installiert.Nachdem ich dieses gegen ghostscript-esp ausgetauscht habe klappt es auch mit PDF.
> 
> Vielen Dank. 

 

eventuell hätte auch ein re-emerge von ghostscript-gpl gereicht, da der code von ghostscript-esp unter die gpl gestellt wurde momentan werden die Sourcen der beiden Projekte zusammengeführt.

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eventuell hätte auch ein re-emerge von ghostscript-gpl gereicht, da der code von ghostscript-esp unter die gpl gestellt wurde momentan werden die Sourcen der beiden Projekte zusammengeführt.

 

Dann hätte sich aber bestimmt die Versionsnummer geändert so das ein re-emerge auf jeden Fall erzwungen wird.

Ich konnte mit ghostscript-esp nichts anfangen da habe ich dann ghostscript-gpl genommen.Sind das zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe?

----------

## musv

Das mit dem Buchstabensalat kenn ich zumindest von Opera. 

Opera -> Drucken -> cups-pdf -> Buchstabensalat im PDF.

Unter Firefox funktionierts perfekt.

Der Umstieg von Ghostscript-gpl auf Ghostscript-EPS hat zumindest das verändert.

Opera -> Drucken -> cups-pdf -> Fehlermeldung:

```

ERROR: Cannot find a %%EOF marker anywhere in the file.

   **** Warning:  An error occurred while reading an XREF table.

   **** The file has been damaged.  This may have been caused

   **** by a problem while converting or transfering the file.

   **** Ghostscript will attempt to recover the data.

ERROR: /ioerror in --setfileposition--

Operand stack:

   1298   --nostringval--   -9

Execution stack:

   %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   1   3   %oparray_pop   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --nostringval--

Dictionary stack:

   --dict:1127/1686(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--  ESP Ghostscript 815.04: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1

 --dict:107/200(L)--   --dict:107/200(L)--   --dict:104/127(ro)(G)--   --dict:241/347(ro)(G)--   --dict:18/24(L)--

Current allocation mode is local

```

D.h. man sieht jetzt nicht mal mehr den Buchstabensalat, da sämtliche Reader die Datei nicht mal mehr öffnen können.  :Smile: 

Im Firefox funktioniert cups-pdf immernoch wie gewohnt.

----------

## glockenstein

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   firefly,mein Held.
> 
> Ich hatte ghostscript-gpl installiert.Nachdem ich dieses gegen ghostscript-esp ausgetauscht habe klappt es auch mit PDF.
> 
> Vielen Dank.  
> ...

 

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch und ein re-emerge (mit neu gesetztem cups use-flag) hat leider nichts gebracht.

Gruß Micha

----------

## Blaine

Hatte das selbige Problem sehr lange. Was im Endeffekt (nach öfterem Kompilieren von Ghostscript, Cups & Co) geholfen hatte, war: Kontrollzentrum -> Drucker -> Druckerverwaltung -> Schriften => Schriftarten nicht einbetten (also Häkchen entfernen).

Hoffe das hilft.

Grüsse

----------

